# Arsenal suggestion: Improvised



## Glacialis (Nov 29, 2005)

I would love to see a book, however small  dedicated to improvised weapons. Frying pan as a primary weapon? Heck yeah. I don't have many ideas myself, but a collection of off-the-wall weapons and common objects used as such would be priceless to my games.

Why?

1) It's nifty.

2) I will be running a Midnight campaign in the near future. In that setting, weapons, armor and magic are illegal. Very illegal. Burn down your town and eat the residents because you came from that town and you were caught with a weapon, illegal. There is a monk-like class that specializes in unarmed combat and improvised weapons. This setting is what inspired this idea, combined with the two new releases by ENP on the front page today.


----------



## Pinotage (Nov 29, 2005)

For what it's worth, Emerald Press have a pdf entitled Combat Options: Improvised Weapons.

Pinotage


----------

